# Naruto's New Messenger! How will things go when Naruto uses MSN?!



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 16, 2007)

*Naruto?s New Messenger!*

How would things go if the Naruto cast were to have access to the internet?
How would things go if this was Naruto?s first time on msn?
Read to find out!   ^_^
(Pre-time skip characters)

P.S.
When words are in ? ? that means that it is being said elsewhere, and are not actually typing it  


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 1_ 



*Chapter 1**:*

Note:
Dattebayo! ----------------Uzumaki Naruto
Lovely_Blossom ------------Haruno Sakura
ImAnAvenger---------------Uchiha Sasuke
SoTroublesome?------------Nara Shikamaru

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

_Start a conversation with Lovely_Blossom

*Click *Click

* TIKA-DUN!

Lovely_Blossom may not reply because his or her status is currently on Busy

Dattebayo! is typing a message?_

*5 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* OH HIYO SAKURA-CHAN!

*5 minutes later*

*Lovely_Blossom Says:* Baka! Cant you see Im busy?!

*Dattebayo! Says:* yes

*Lovely_Blossom Says:* Then don?t bother me!

*5 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Then what is the point in being online?

*Lovely_Blossom Says:* Gawd, you type slow?

_Lovely_Blossom has left the conversation_

?I?m lonely now??

_**TIKA-DUN!*_

?Ooh, Shikamaru?s online!?

_*Click *Click_

*3 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! SHIKAMARU!
?Damn his name is long??

*SoTroublesome? says:* Oh, Hiyo Naruto?

*5 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* What is new with you Shikamaru?

*SoTroublesome? says:* n2m, its raining outside, so the cloud watching isn?t that pleasant right now.

*10 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Really? I haven?t noticed! I was too busy setting up my messenger! By the way, what?s n2m?

*SoTroublesome? says:* gawd you type slow. Haven?t you heard of abbreviations? Like lol, brb, g2g, and n2m?

*2 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Nani?

_Shikamaru?s mom:_ ?Shikmaru!!! You com here this instant!?

_Shikamaru:_ ?Troublesome woman??

*SoTroublesome? says:* I got to go. (g2g) My mom?s calling me.

_Shikamaru has left the conversation_

*5 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Wait! You haven?t told be about abbreviations!

_** TIKA-DUN!*_

*ImAnAvenger Says:* Hey dobe.

_Dattebayo! Is writing a message _

*10 minutes later*

*ImAnAvenger Says:* gawd you type slow?

_ImAnAvenger has left the conversation_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! Sasuke! I challenge you to a match! Fight me Dattebayo!

*Realizes no one is online

(-_-)




Here's chapter 2. Its not bolded or anything because I edited this post quick to have all the chapters so far.

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 2_ 



Chapter 2 part 1

Dattebayo!-----------------Naruto
Lovely_Blossom----------Sakura
ImAnAvenger-------------Sasuke
SoTroublesome-----------Shikamaru
My_Admiration--------------Hinata
Copy-Nin-------------------Kakashi
FlamesOfYouth-----------Gai
GrnBeast-------------------Lee
NotAPervert!--------------Ebisu
HyuugaProdigy-----------Neji
Ebilness?----------------Orochimaru
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Naruto: WTF?!? Orochimaru?!?!

RengeMaster:[/b] Yes, Orochimaru.

Naruto: Why is he in this one?!

RengeMaster: Dunno?

Naruto: What do you mean ?Dunno??!?

RengeMaster: SHUT UP! MY STORY! *picks up a lamp

*SMASH!

Naruto: (Xo X)

RengeMaster: On with the fic! (^_^)-b
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Start a conversation with SoTroublesome

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message

3 minutes later

Dattebayo! Says: Oi! Shikamaru!

SoTroublesome says: Hn?

5 minutes later

Dattebayo! Says: Can you tell me these abbreviation thingys?

SoTroublesome: Sure. Heres a list of them and their meanings:

>.>: *sigh* or *whatever*
O.o or o.O = Crap!
=) = happy
 = sad
=P = sticks tongue out
=O = surprised
=X = silent
XO= DAMNIT!
XB= stupid
=B= dumb
QFT = Quoted For Truth
AFK = Away From Keyboard
Plz = Noobish for please (can say Pls)
OMG = Oh my God
ASAP = As Soon As Possible
ATM = At The Moment
BRB = be right back
g2g = got to go
hw = homework
w.e = whatever
wtf = what the f___
n2m = not too much
stfu = shut the f___ up
Lol = laugh out loud
lmao = Laugh my ass off
lmfao = Laugh my f___ ass off
rofl = roll on floor laughing
rotfl = roll on the floor laughing
rotflol = roll on the floor laughing out loud
rontflmao = roll on the floor laughing my ass off
rontflmfao = roll on the floor laughing my f____ ass off

You got that?

Dattebayo! says: 0.o

SoTroublesome says: good

SoTroubelsome may not reply because his or her status is set to offline

The next few hours, Naruto spent his time memorizing the various shortcuts to messaging. He even took the effort into trying to remember where the letters where on the keyboard. He really wanted to type faster. Isn?t he persistent?

* TIKA-DUN! Copy_nin has signed in

* TIKA-DUN! Sakura has signed in

Naruto: ?Ooh! Kakashi-sensei!?

Start a conversation with Copy_nin

Copy_nin may not reply because his or her status is set to busy

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Says: Sup!

5 minutes later

Copy_nin says: Oh, hello Naruto, what?s new?

1 minute later

Dattebayo! Says: N2m, Haha U type slow Kakashi-sensei

5 minutes later

Copy_nin says: I don?t think you should be the one talking Naruto. From what I heard, your type pretty slow yourself.

2 minutes later

Dattebayo! Says: wtf? R U kidding me? It was that stupid Baka-suke, he told you didn?t he?

15 minutes later

Copy_nin says: actually, everyone was talking about it.

Dattebayo! Says: 0.O

Copy_nin says: Well, I?m a little busy right now Naruto. I?m reading a good fanfic. It has LEMONS!

Dattebayo! Says: Fanfic? What?s a fanfic? And what do you mean lemons? Does that mean it?s sour?

Kakashi: ? I got to get him to stop talking to me?I?m getting to the good parts!?

Copy_nin says: Uhm, Naruto, you like Saruka right?

Dattebayo! Says: =O

Copy_nin says: Okay, well go to this website (Google.ca) and image search ?NaruSaku?

Copy_nin may not reply because his or her status is set to offline

Naruto: ?NaruSaku??

Naruto did as he was told, went to the website, and image search ?NaruSaku?

Naruto: ?OMG I have to show Sakura?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 16, 2007)

:rofl!  hahahahah! priceless! *reps!!!!*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL, that is funny.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 2 part 2_ 



*Chapter 2: Part 2*

Dattebayo!-----------------Naruto
Lovely_Blossom-------------Sakura
NotAPervert!---------------Ebisu
HyuugaProdigy--------------Neji
Ebilness…------------------Orochimaru


Sorry guys, I can’t fit all the characters I wanted to in this one this time. Sorry! I’ll feature them in my next one. I was just too tired to make up a whole long chap.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_Start a conversation with Lovely_Blossom

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* SAKURA-CHAN! SAKURA-CHAN! SAKURA-CHAN!!! LOOK AT THESE PICTURES!





*Lovely_Blossom says:* Naruto… Where did you get these pictures?

*Dattebayo! Says:* Internet

*Lovely_Blossom says:* You don’t usually lock your door to your apartment do you Naruto?

*Dattebayo! Says:* No, why?

_Lovely_Blossom may or may not reply because his or her status has been set to offline_

“I wonder what that was about.”

*1 minute later*

**KNOCK KNOCK**

*Door swings open

“Oh Hiyo Sakura-chan! Wait… what are you doing with that bat?”

“…”

“I really don’t think it’s big enough to play baseball here! A-and why are you holding a cheese grater?”

“…”

”Oh Sh-“

This scene has been removed due to rated M violence. For those who wish to have the scene… Just use your imagination. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

---------1 month later after Naruto got off the hospital---------

_Start a conversation with NotAPervert!

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Hey Closet-Pervert!

*NotAPervert! Says:* Please do not call me a pervert.

*Dattebayo! Says:* Yea, w/e. Thanks for giving me that “All The Right Type” program thingy. It really helped me speed up my typing!

*NotAPervert! Says:* You are welcome. After all, I am a special jonin. I specialize in private tutoring.

*Dattebayo! Says:* Yea w/e closet-pervert.

*NotAPervert! Says:* I AM NOT A PERVERT!

_Dattebayo! May or may not reply because his or her status is set to offline_

“Bloody kid…”

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Start a conversation with HyuugaProdigy

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! Neji! Have you seen Sasuke?

*HyuugaProdigy says:* No I have not seen him Naruto.

*Dattebayo! Says:* That’s strange, I haven’t seen him since he said he was going to visit some remote village when I was at the hospital.

*HyuugaProdigy says:* Yes, it is indeed strange. Sorry Naruto. I must go now. Farewell.

_HyuugaProdigy may or may not reply because his or her status is set to offline_

“Damn…”

**TIKA-DUN!*

_Ebilness… has added you to his or her contact list_

O Allow Ebilness to see you and add to your contacts list
O Block and do not add Ebilness… to Contact list

_*CLICK

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! Who’s this?!

*Ebilness… says:* Do you really want to know…?

*Dattebayo! Says:* Duh!

*Ebilness… says:* Alright…

_Ebilness… has invited you to join him/her to use webcam

Ebilness… has invited you to join him/her to use microphone_

*NOTE: This is bot for the weak minded. But even if I say this, you'll probably not listen and click this anyway. *


*Spoiler*: _I Warned You..._ 





*Dattebayo! Says:* Oh! It’s just Orochomaru. Oh hey! It’s Kabuto in the back! Hey Kabuto!!!

*Ebilness… says:* Oh and we have a little guest over here.

“Kabuto, take off the sheet from the bed will you?”

“Of course Oro-Chan...” *Blows a kiss and pulls off sheets off bed

*Ebilness… says:* Kukuku...Take a look at who we got here Naruto…
*Moves webcam to bed’s direction

*Dattebayo! Says:* S-Sasuke?!

Sasuke lay on what seemed to be a white bed with 4 metal loops, two on each side of the bed. Unfortunately for him, Sasuke’s arms and lets were individually tied up with what looked like a large amount of purple panty-hose, which were skillfully tied around the young ninja’s limbs.

*Sasuke: OMG! NARUTO! IT’S HORRIBLE! HORRIBLE NARUTO!!!
THEY’RE DOING THINGS TO ME! OMG NARUTO HELP ME!*

Kabuto: Oh do be quiet. *comes closer to Sasuke picking up a bottle of chocolate syrup

Sasuke: *WTF?! CHOCOLATE!?!*

Kabuto: …

Sasuke: *NO! NO! GET AWAY FROM ME!!!*

Kabuto: ...

Sasuke: *WAIT! THAT  DOESN’T GO THERE!!!! AAAHHHH!!!!!!*




*Dattebayo! Says:* O.0

_Dattebayo! May or may not reply because his or her status is set to offline_





*Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_ 





Dattebayo!-----------Naruto
Lovely_Blossom-------Sakura
ImAnAvenger---------Sasuke
Hott_Stuff-------------Ino
SoTroublesome-------Shikamaru

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Click to start a message with Lovely_Blossom

*Click * Click

Dattebayo! is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! says:*Hiyo Sakura-chan!

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Hey Naruto

*Dattebayo! says:* I'm gonna add Ino-chan!

*Lovely_Blossom says:* What?

_Hott_Stuff has been added to the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Oh yea! Shikamaru too!

_SoTroublesome has been added to the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Hi everyone!

*SoTroublesomes says* Yo.

*Hott_Stuff says:* Forehead girl.

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Ino-pig.

*Dattebayo! says:* So, Shikamaru! What's up?

*Hott_Stuff says:* Forehead girl...

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Ino-pig...

*2 minutes later*

*Hott_Stuff says:* Forehead girl...

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Ino-pig...

_SoTroublesome has left the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Hmm...I know! I'll invite Sasuke!

*Hott_Stuff says:* I'll do it!

*Dattebayo! says:* Okay...What can we talk about...Hmm...

*Lovely_Blossome says:* How about Sasuke?!

*Dattebayo! says:* Okay heres a question. Why do you think...

_ImAnAvenger has been added to the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Sasuke is SOOO HOTT.

_ImAnAvenger has left the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* NO! WAIT SASUKE! I DIDN'T MEAN IT THAT WAY!!!

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Look what you did! I'll try inviting him again.

*Hott_Stuff says:* He just is okay Baka?

*Dattebayo! says:* Okay, so you think that

_ImAnAvenger has been added to the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Sasuke is Smexy because

_ImAnAvenger has left the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:*  OH 5H!+

*Lovely_Blossom says:* STOP SCARING HIM AWAY!

_Lovely_Blossom has left the conversation_

*Hott_Stuff says:* I'm outta here..

_Hott_Stuff has left the conversation_

"Alone again..."


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 17, 2007)

Another hilarious ff by RengeMaster.


----------



## Evil_Good (Feb 17, 2007)

Three words.. L-O-L
*Rep*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 17, 2007)

hahahahaha!  This one right here is your best work ever.  I do wonder if anyone ever had any ideas about this...

*Ten minutes later*

I can't remember...

*ahem* I would rep you, but sadly, I must spread more reps before I do so.  So you must wait...

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome this would be awesome to see him talk to all the Characters lol Ebisu would be watching porn.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2007)

Kakashi would be reading Lemon FanFics


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Feb 17, 2007)

LoL
This FF made me laugh.. XD XD XD


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 17, 2007)

Need other characters xD


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad you guys like it! As for Asylum, there have been other Naruto chatroom fanfics. I've only seen them on fanfiction.net though. If you guys wanna read a really funny one, go to  and search for the *title:* Coversations. Another good ones would be: "Naruto MSN"

And yes, it's "Coversations" and not "Conversations" I tried that once when I was showing my friend that fic, and I couldn't find it. If you search for it right, there should only be one or 2 popping up.

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

*Takes out notepad and pencil

More characters....
Kakashi & lemon fics...
Ebisu, porn...

*puts away notepad and pencil



Awesome, I'll be sure to try to add that in.
_____________________________________

Can you guys tell me all the abbreviations you know? I only nknow a few, and I know that there are lots out there. For example, theres "zing" which I have no idea that means. 


*Spoiler*: _Ones I know_ 





*Spoiler*: _for laughing_ 




lol
lmao
lmfao
rofl
rotfl
rotflol
rontflmao
rontflmfao



brb
g2g
hw
w.e
wtf
n2m
stfu
and finally,
sup


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lets see

stfu=shut the fuck up
lol-laugh out loud

there were more but i forgot them


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2007)

QFT = Quoted For Truth
AFK = Away From Keyboard
Plz = Noobish for please (can say Pls)
ASAP = As Soon As Possible
ATM = At The Moment

and now i dont kknow any more atm


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 17, 2007)

sorry to hear about your dad kicking you off the comp.

let's see:
ROFL: rolling on floor laughing
OMG: o my god
WTF: what the f**k
FU: ((do I need to say it?))

pretty simple ones.  Oh, and then there are faces.
 >.>: *sigh* or *whatever*
O.o or o.O: oh snap!
=): happy
: sad
=P: sticks tongue out
=O: surprised
=X: silent
XO: DAMNIT!
XB: stupid
=B: dumb

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## El Torero (Feb 17, 2007)

Naruto must talk with Hinata on MSN xD


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL....that's funny. Thanks for making me laugh....I've been reading depressing fics all day and now I'm depressed...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 4_ 



*Chapter....4?*

Dattebayo!....................Naruto
ImAnAvenger.................Sasuke
IPaintMy_Nails................Itachi
Chubbys_RUULE!.............Chouji
?????.............................?????

This chapter has 2 parts. I was kinda lazy and running out of time to write the other part right now, So you'll just have to wait tomorrow.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Start a conversation with ImAnAvenger

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! is writing a message..._

*Dattebayo! says:* Oi! Sasuke!

(Itachi walks into Sasuke's room with a bottle of sake)

*ImAnAvenger says:* ...

Naruto: "I hope Itachi delivers the _package_"

*In Sasuke's Room*
Itachi: "Little brother, drink this..."

Sasuke: "Wtf is that?"

Itachi: "JUST DRINK IT!" *Shoves bottle into his mouth upside down

*GULP *GULP * GULP *

Itachi: "Little brother, Naruto-kun has a message for you... *Whispers into walky talky* "Hokage6, the ramen is in the bowl, I repeat, the ramen is IN the bowl..."

Naruto: "Copy that Toe-nails, Copy that."

*Dattebayo! says:* Oi, Sasuke! HoW yA FeELiNg?

*1 minute later*

*ImAnAvenger says:* Hehe...WAAaaazzzzaaaapp....

*Dattebayo! says:* haha, Waaaazzzaaaaap!

*ImAnAvenger says:* WAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*Dattebayo! says:* WAAAAZZZZZAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!

*ImAnAvenger says:* Hehe, Hoold up... Ima Get fatty...

*Dattebayo! says:* ???

_Chubbys_RUULE! has been invited into the conversation_

*ImAnAvenger says:* WAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* Wtf?

*Dattebayo! says:* Lol, WAAAAZZZZZAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!

Chouji: *Shrugs* Oh well...

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* WAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*Dattebayo! says:* WAAAAZZZZZAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!

*ImAnAvenger says:* WAAAAZZZZZAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* WAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*Dattebayo! says:* WWWWAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

*ImAnAvenger says:* ZZZZZZAAAAAAAAA!!!!

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* AAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*All:* "..."

_Ebilness... has been invited to the conversation_

*Ebilness... says:* Heeeelllllooooo Chil-dren!

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* Who is - ?

*Dattebayo! says:* Hey Oro-hime! (Hime = princess) Sasuke-chan is @ his house... AND HE'S DRUNK!!

*Ebilness... says:* OMG-WTF-BBQ!!!!1!!!1 I'LL BE RIGHT THERE!

_Ebilness... may not reply because his or her status is set to Im-on-my-way-to-Sasuke's-house. (away) _

Sasuke: "Ebil-ness...? Who's - ?"

Upon remembering the horrible, horriffic, nightmarish, grotesque, omgImBeingMolested, experience he had uhm, experienced @ ol' Oro's place, he suddenly got over his intoxication. Eyes wide, he realized he had to act quick.

Sasuke: Ebil... Ebil... EBILNESS...?!?! OMG I GOTTA GET OUTTA HERE!

* KNOCK * KNOCK *

"SaSu-Chaaaann! Let me IIIINNNN!!!"

*Door Breaks down and is followed by a thin layer of smoke with a sillouette behind it*

Sasuke:  "Please.... don't! DON'T COME ANY CLOSER!!!!"

Like a comedy horror movie, Sasuke's scream of agony and terror reached first the neighborhood, then Konoha's border, Fire Country's border, the atmosphere, and finally... OUTTER SPACE.

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Naruto: *Putting hand to ear and listening to the scream  "Hehe... Got'cha!"


----------



## Capacity (Feb 18, 2007)

very good i was laughing at how slow he types i bet if he talked to hinata she would faint before she even types lol XD


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm...not a bad Idea kazama-kun, not bad at all...props to you dude, I'll make sure to add that in!

Here's a little info on who's in the next chapter! & a little intro as well!

Chapter 2

Dattebayo!-----------------Naruto
Lovely_Blossom-------------Sakura
ImAnAvenger---------------Sasuke
SoTroublesome-----------Shikamaru
My_Admiration--------------Hinata
Copy-Nin-------------------Kakashi
FlamesOfYouth-------------Gai
GrnBeast-------------------Lee
NotAPervert!---------------Ebisu
HyuugaProdigy-------------Neji
Ebilness…------------------Orochimaru?
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

*Naruto**:* WTF?!? Orochimaru?!?!

*RengeMaster**:* Yes, Orochimaru.

*Naruto**:* Why is he in this one?!

*RengeMaster**:* Dunno…

*Naruto**:* What do you mean “Dunno”?!?

*RengeMaster**:* SHUT UP! IT'S MY STORY! *picks up a lamp

**SMASH!*

*Naruto:*   (Xo X)

*RengeMaster:* On with the fic! (^_^)-b


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 18, 2007)

*Asylum*: *yawn* why did you put yourself on here?

*Island in the Sun*: probably because he got bored, like me.

*Asylum*: why are you on here, Symbol?

*Island in the Sun*: ...donno.  Bored, I guess.


~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 18, 2007)

Bangirasu said:


> Naruto must talk with Hinata on MSN xD


 Lol that will be intresting

Dattebayo!: Oi!

Blushing_Hyuuga: ...

Dattebayo!: Hinata?

[Blushing_Hyuuga may not reply because his or her status is set to faint.]


----------



## Greed990 (Feb 18, 2007)

ROFL. Lol can't wait until the next chapter, this looks pretty funny.

Naruto talking with orochimaru...oh god o_o

"WHERE IS SASUKE TTEBAYO SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM"
And the orochimaru sends him a virus or something like that. 

+rep for making me laugh.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 18, 2007)

Alright, thanks!

One thing though, Sasuke didn't leave yet in thie fic, as you can see, he's in the first chapter.

Chapter 2 in comming REALLY SOON! (Still writing chap)

P.S.
Pugthug, your a good guy and all, but your avatar still disturbes me :S

lol , ja ne!

(Not laughing at you - I'm just in a good mood)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 18, 2007)

You should have seen his sig before.  It had the pics that it was from and more.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea, I saw those too


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 18, 2007)

*Chapter 2 part 1*

Sorry guys, not too much happends, But I felt that I had to end chapter 2 here kus it was getting a little long for me.

Enjoy!

P.S. Some ideas derived from InoSakuShine (The Horrors of Fanfiction)


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 2 Part 1_ 



*Chapter 2 part 1*

Dattebayo!-----------------Naruto
Lovely_Blossom----------Sakura
ImAnAvenger-------------Sasuke
SoTroublesome-----------Shikamaru
My_Admiration--------------Hinata
Copy-Nin-------------------Kakashi
FlamesOfYouth-----------Gai
GrnBeast-------------------Lee
NotAPervert!--------------Ebisu
HyuugaProdigy-----------Neji
Ebilness…----------------Orochimaru
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

*Naruto:* WTF?!? Orochimaru?!?!

RengeMaster:[/b] Yes, Orochimaru.

*Naruto:* Why is he in this one?!

*RengeMaster:* Dunno…

*Naruto:* What do you mean “Dunno”?!?

*RengeMaster:* SHUT UP! MY STORY! *picks up a lamp

**SMASH!*

*Naruto:*   (Xo X)

*RengeMaster:* On with the fic! (^_^)-b
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_Start a conversation with SoTroublesome

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*3 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! Shikamaru!

*SoTroublesome says:* Hn?

*5 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Can you tell me these abbreviation thingys?

*SoTroublesome:* Sure. Heres a list of them and their meanings:

>.>: *sigh* or *whatever*
O.o or o.O = Crap!
=) = happy
 = sad
=P = sticks tongue out
=O = surprised
=X = silent
XO= DAMNIT!
XB= stupid
=B= dumb
QFT = Quoted For Truth
AFK = Away From Keyboard
Plz = Noobish for please (can say Pls)
OMG = Oh my God
ASAP = As Soon As Possible
ATM = At The Moment
BRB = be right back
g2g = got to go
hw = homework
w.e = whatever
wtf = what the f___
n2m = not too much
stfu = shut the f___ up
Lol = laugh out loud
lmao = Laugh my ass off
lmfao = Laugh my f___ ass off
rofl = roll on floor laughing
rotfl = roll on the floor laughing
rotflol = roll on the floor laughing out loud
rontflmao = roll on the floor laughing my ass off
rontflmfao = roll on the floor laughing my f____ ass off

You got that?

*Dattebayo! says:* 0.o

*SoTroublesome says:* good

_SoTroubelsome may not reply because his or her status is set to offline_

The next few hours, Naruto spent his time memorizing the various shortcuts to messaging. He even took the effort into trying to remember where the letters where on the keyboard. He really wanted to type faster. Isn’t he persistent?

_* TIKA-DUN!    	Copy_nin has signed in

* TIKA-DUN!	Sakura has signed in

Naruto: “Ooh! Kakashi-sensei!”

Start a conversation with Copy_nin

Copy_nin may not reply because his or her status is set to busy

*Click *Click_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Sup!

*5 minutes later*

*Copy_nin says:* Oh, hello Naruto, what’s new?

*1 minute later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* N2m, Haha U type slow Kakashi-sensei

*5 minutes later*

*Copy_nin says:* I don’t think you should be the one talking Naruto. From what I heard, your type pretty slow yourself.

*2 minutes later*

*Dattebayo! Says:* wtf? R U kidding me? It was that stupid Baka-suke, he told you didn’t he?

*15 minutes later*

*Copy_nin says:* actually, everyone was talking about it.

*Dattebayo! Says:* 0.O

*Copy_nin says:* Well, I’m a little busy right now Naruto. I’m reading a good fanfic. It has LEMONS!

*Dattebayo! Says:* Fanfic? What’s a fanfic? And what do you mean lemons? Does that mean it’s sour?

_Kakashi: “ I got to get him to stop talking to me…I’m getting to the good parts!”_

*Copy_nin says:* Uhm, Naruto, you like Saruka right?

*Dattebayo! Says:* =O

*Copy_nin says:* Okay, well go to this website (Google.ca) and image search “NaruSaku”

_Copy_nin may not reply because his or her status is set to offline

Naruto: “NaruSaku?”_

Naruto did as he was told, went to the website, and image search “NaruSaku”

_Naruto: “OMG I have to show Sakura”_




P.S.
OMG I got 4 bright green squares! Yay! Thank you all! I shall continue to +rep all new readers!


----------



## demon kyuubi (Feb 18, 2007)

awsomeness =)


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 18, 2007)

Lol good update. Sorry if my avatar disturbers you and my previous sig ^_^. The sad thing is when I had my original sig I had hundreds of PMs asking where I got it(You know who you are! Some in this thread even), hence the reason I stopped my old sig I could never receive PMs from the people I wanted to. Though I miss rep comments from that sig lol some of the funniest things I saw.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 18, 2007)

Waiting for the conversation between Naruto and Hinata


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait for the coversation between Naruto and Sakura again.  That wold be funny.


----------



## Greed990 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sakura is in for a hugeass surprise.

Funny chapter.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 18, 2007)

...he should probably look for a hentai pic of him and Sakura.  Then show it to her and see what happens.  Ask pugthug for the link. LOL.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 18, 2007)

Asylum said:


> ...he should probably look for a hentai pic of him and Sakura.  Then show it to her and see what happens.  Ask pugthug for the link. LOL.
> 
> ~Asylum the Dreamer
> Leader of Holocaust


 Rofl too bad though he needs to subscribe... I just kidding...or am I telling the truth bum bum buuuuuum.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 18, 2007)

Rengemaster you have out done yourself again 

this is indeed the best humor fanfic I have read 

Also you can find naruto online chat things by sreaching on youtube


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 18, 2007)

Why thank you missing_nin.

Yes I saw those too! 

funny stuff...fuuuuny stuff...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 18, 2007)

Post links..........


----------



## El Torero (Feb 19, 2007)

Continue'tebayyo!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey just out of curiosity,

If I wrote a Naruto x Ayame fic, would you read it? I know some people don't like the pairing, but I got a few ideas that may change your mind.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 20, 2007)

same responce as the other fanfic I posted in

~Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 20, 2007)

Same response.


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 21, 2007)

id like to read it ayame is awesome xD i kinda started liking ayame after i read ramen with love lol fanfic on fanfic.net its really long but its good really funneh too xD


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 3, 2007)

*Part 2!*

*Chapter 2: Part 2*

Dattebayo!-----------------Naruto
Lovely_Blossom-------------Sakura
NotAPervert!---------------Ebisu
HyuugaProdigy--------------Neji
Ebilness?------------------Orochimaru


Sorry guys, I can?t fit all the characters I wanted to in this one this time. Sorry! I?ll feature them in my next one. I was just too tired to make up a whole long chap.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_Start a conversation with Lovely_Blossom

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* SAKURA-CHAN! SAKURA-CHAN! SAKURA-CHAN!!! LOOK AT THESE PICTURES!





*Lovely_Blossom says:* Naruto? Where did you get these pictures?

*Dattebayo! Says:* Internet

*Lovely_Blossom says:* You don?t usually lock your door to your apartment do you Naruto?

*Dattebayo! Says:* No, why?

_Lovely_Blossom may or may not reply because his or her status has been set to offline_

?I wonder what that was about.?

*1 minute later*

**KNOCK KNOCK**

*Door swings open

?Oh Hiyo Sakura-chan! Wait? what are you doing with that bat??

???

?I really don?t think it?s big enough to play baseball here! A-and why are you holding a cheese grater??

???

?Oh Sh-?

This scene has been removed due to rated M violence. For those who wish to have the scene? Just use your imagination. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

---------1 month later after Naruto got off the hospital---------

_Start a conversation with NotAPervert!

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Hey Closet-Pervert!

*NotAPervert! Says:* Please do not call me a pervert.

*Dattebayo! Says:* Yea, w/e. Thanks for giving me that ?All The Right Type? program thingy. It really helped me speed up my typing!

*NotAPervert! Says:* You are welcome. After all, I am a special jonin. I specialize in private tutoring.

*Dattebayo! Says:* Yea w/e closet-pervert.

*NotAPervert! Says:* I AM NOT A PERVERT!

_Dattebayo! May or may not reply because his or her status is set to offline_

?Bloody kid??

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Start a conversation with HyuugaProdigy

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! Neji! Have you seen Sasuke?

*HyuugaProdigy says:* No I have not seen him Naruto.

*Dattebayo! Says:* That?s strange, I haven?t seen him since he said he was going to visit some remote village when I was at the hospital.

*HyuugaProdigy says:* Yes, it is indeed strange. Sorry Naruto. I must go now. Farewell.

_HyuugaProdigy may or may not reply because his or her status is set to offline_

?Damn??

**TIKA-DUN!*

_Ebilness? has added you to his or her contact list_

O Allow Ebilness to see you and add to your contacts list
O Block and do not add Ebilness? to Contact list

_*CLICK

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! Who?s this?!

*Ebilness? says:* Do you really want to know??

*Dattebayo! Says:* Duh!

*Ebilness? says:* Alright?

_Ebilness? has invited you to join him/her to use webcam

Ebilness? has invited you to join him/her to use microphone_

*NOTE: This is bot for the weak minded. But even if I say this, you'll probably not listen and click this anyway. *


*Spoiler*: _I Warned You..._ 





*Dattebayo! Says:* Oh! It?s just Orochomaru. Oh hey! It?s Kabuto in the back! Hey Kabuto!!!

*Ebilness? says:* Oh and we have a little guest over here.

?Kabuto, take off the sheet from the bed will you??

?Of course Oro-Chan...? *Blows a kiss and pulls off sheets off bed

*Ebilness? says:* Kukuku...Take a look at who we got here Naruto?
*Moves webcam to bed?s direction

*Dattebayo! Says:* S-Sasuke?!

Sasuke lay on what seemed to be a white bed with 4 metal loops, two on each side of the bed. Unfortunately for him, Sasuke?s arms and lets were individually tied up with what looked like a large amount of purple panty-hose, which were skillfully tied around the young ninja?s limbs.

*Sasuke: OMG! NARUTO! IT?S HORRIBLE! HORRIBLE NARUTO!!!
THEY?RE DOING THINGS TO ME! OMG NARUTO HELP ME!*

Kabuto: Oh do be quiet. *comes closer to Sasuke picking up a bottle of chocolate syrup

Sasuke: *WTF?! CHOCOLATE!?!*

Kabuto: ?

Sasuke: *NO! NO! GET AWAY FROM ME!!!*

Kabuto: ...

Sasuke: *WAIT! THAT  DOESN?T GO THERE!!!! AAAHHHH!!!!!!*




*Dattebayo! Says:* O.0

_Dattebayo! May or may not reply because his or her status is set to offline_


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 3, 2007)

hahnium, im going to start using these for laughing XD

chocolate syrup lmao


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 3, 2007)

Poor Sasuke...OMG I thought of a new pairing SasuxChocolateSyrup


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Mar 3, 2007)

"Bad images" *slams head into wall* "Bad images" *Slams head into wall*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now after beating thosde images out of my head I have something to say

Impossible Hinata being happy about Sakura marrying Naruto :amazed 

Hinata: No Naruto-kun

Also Shikamaru smiling I don't think it has or will happen 
That is when it does not deal with something evoling clouds  

Shikamaru: It is to troublesome 
*Spoiler*: _And for those who are up to date with the manga_ 



It was to troublesome




Kiba dressed up not going to happen  

Kiba: Hey 

Sorry this is my atempt to be funny   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Again good job at the humor genre Renge


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 4, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHH! MY EYES THEY'RE BURNING!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
Other than that it was an awesome chapter, believe it.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha glad you liked it. Heres another part. Oh yea, from now on, the chapters will be unrelated to each other unless I tell you otherwise. 

_________________________

Chapter 3:

Dattebayo!-----------Naruto
Lovely_Blossom-------Sakura
ImAnAvenger---------Sasuke
Hott_Stuff-------------Ino
SoTroublesome-------Shikamaru

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Click to start a message with Lovely_Blossom

*Click * Click

Dattebayo! is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! says:*Hiyo Sakura-chan!

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Hey Naruto

*Dattebayo! says:* I'm gonna add Ino-chan!

*Lovely_Blossom says:* What?

_Hott_Stuff has been added to the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Oh yea! Shikamaru too!

_SoTroublesome has been added to the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Hi everyone!

*SoTroublesomes says* Yo.

*Hott_Stuff says:* Forehead girl.

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Ino-pig.

*Dattebayo! says:* So, Shikamaru! What's up?

*Hott_Stuff says:* Forehead girl...

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Ino-pig...

*2 minutes later*

*Hott_Stuff says:* Forehead girl...

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Ino-pig...

_SoTroublesome has left the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Hmm...I know! I'll invite Sasuke!

*Hott_Stuff says:* I'll do it!

*Dattebayo! says:* Okay...What can we talk about...Hmm...

*Lovely_Blossome says:* How about Sasuke?!

*Dattebayo! says:* Okay heres a question. Why do you think...

_ImAnAvenger has been added to the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Sasuke is SOOO HOTT.

_ImAnAvenger has left the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* NO! WAIT SASUKE! I DIDN'T MEAN IT THAT WAY!!!

*Lovely_Blossom says:* Look what you did! I'll try inviting him again.

*Hott_Stuff says:* He just is okay Baka?

*Dattebayo! says:* Okay, so you think that

_ImAnAvenger has been added to the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:* Sasuke is Smexy because

_ImAnAvenger has left the conversation_

*Dattebayo! says:*  OH 5H!+

*Lovely_Blossom says:* STOP SCARING HIM AWAY!

_Lovely_Blossom has left the conversation_

*Hott_Stuff says:* I'm outta here..

_Hott_Stuff has left the conversation_

"Alone again..."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hope you like it! Main idea derived from another fic similar to this one. I just somewhat altered it and shared it with you guys.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2007)

Lol awsome  GIMMIE MORE!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 4, 2007)

HAHAHAHA good fic! I love it it is funny... how did sasuke get out of orochimaru's porn room? I would think that Orochimaru would keep the door locked... or keep kabuto in there with a dildo instead of a kunai...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 4, 2007)

well, I said that from now on the chapters will be unrelated to each other...

But then again, do you guys want me to write a "behind the scenes" scene on how Sasuke got out? Kuz If you do, I won't mind writing one.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 4, 2007)

Yum gogurt, oh btw awesome fanfic


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 4, 2007)

That was hilarious, believe it.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 4, 2007)

hahaha, I didn't think you'd take the picture sugestion litterally.  I likie.  Made me laugh.


----------



## molten (Mar 5, 2007)

Haha so funny. More!


----------



## Akimichi Neji (Mar 5, 2007)

Lawl, poor Sasuke XD

Coming in a conversation seeing NARUTO say "Sasuke is smexy because" o.O


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 5, 2007)

Haha glad you guys all like it 

Oh and naruto_uzumaki91, IF YOU SAY "BELIEVE IT" ONE MORE BLOODY TIME, I'M GONNA STRAP YOU TO A CHOLOLATE COVERED TABLE AND LOCK YOU IN THAT ROOM WITH KABUTO!!!! (weilding many weapons of mass...uhm...displeasure. Yeah... hehe...DISpleasure... gawd I'm evil...)

Haha j/k man, you can say "Believe it' all you want. I mean, I like to say "HOLY SPANDEX" once in a while, but yea. Only once per post though. I don't like double post. Or Kabuto won't be the only person you're lock in a room with... (No it's not me.)

JA NE!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 5, 2007)

Dude, don't remind me of that Kabuto and chocolate sauce scene. That was the most disgusting thing ever to enter my mind.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Mar 6, 2007)

Another good one Renge
Keep it up


----------



## Micah (Mar 6, 2007)

Haha good stuff. Really like it so far


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 6, 2007)

lol, love your sig man

* +reps


----------



## Heero (Mar 6, 2007)

couldn't help but lol at the story, its a great idea


----------



## VashTS (Mar 7, 2007)

This is absolutely hilarious ... Oro with a webcam ... that's probably the grimiest webcam ever.  Great fic, it's up there with the horrors of fanfiction


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL.That was hilarious!I love it!
Temari and Shikamaru should have a conversation with Naruto.^


----------



## sharinganrose5 (Mar 14, 2007)

gawd you type slow funny XD


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 23, 2007)

Yo!
I'm gonna update this this real soon. I already got the next chapter written. Now I just need to type it out.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 23, 2007)

*New Chapter!*

*Chapter....4?*

Dattebayo!....................Naruto
ImAnAvenger.................Sasuke
IPaintMy_Nails................Itachi
Chubbys_RUULE!.............Chouji
?????.............................?????

This chapter has 2 parts. I was kinda lazy and running out of time to write the other part right now, So you'll just have to wait tomorrow.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Start a conversation with ImAnAvenger

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! is writing a message..._

*Dattebayo! says:* Oi! Sasuke!

(Itachi walks into Sasuke's room with a bottle of sake)

*ImAnAvenger says:* ...

Naruto: "I hope Itachi delivers the _package_"

*In Sasuke's Room*
Itachi: "Little brother, drink this..."

Sasuke: "Wtf is that?"

Itachi: "JUST DRINK IT!" *Shoves bottle into his mouth upside down

*GULP *GULP * GULP *

Itachi: "Little brother, Naruto-kun has a message for you... *Whispers into walky talky* "Hokage6, the ramen is in the bowl, I repeat, the ramen is IN the bowl..."

Naruto: "Copy that Toe-nails, Copy that."

*Dattebayo! says:* Oi, Sasuke! HoW yA FeELiNg?

*1 minute later*

*ImAnAvenger says:* Hehe...WAAaaazzzzaaaapp....

*Dattebayo! says:* haha, Waaaazzzaaaaap!

*ImAnAvenger says:* WAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*Dattebayo! says:* WAAAAZZZZZAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!

*ImAnAvenger says:* Hehe, Hoold up... Ima Get fatty...

*Dattebayo! says:* ???

_Chubbys_RUULE! has been invited into the conversation_

*ImAnAvenger says:* WAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* Wtf?

*Dattebayo! says:* Lol, WAAAAZZZZZAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!

Chouji: *Shrugs* Oh well...

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* WAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*Dattebayo! says:* WAAAAZZZZZAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!

*ImAnAvenger says:* WAAAAZZZZZAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* WAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*Dattebayo! says:* WWWWAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

*ImAnAvenger says:* ZZZZZZAAAAAAAAA!!!!

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* AAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!

*All:* "..."

_Ebilness... has been invited to the conversation_

*Ebilness... says:* Heeeelllllooooo Chil-dren!

*Chubbys_RUULE! says:* Who is - ?

*Dattebayo! says:* Hey Oro-hime! (Hime = princess) Sasuke-chan is @ his house... AND HE'S DRUNK!!

*Ebilness... says:* OMG-WTF-BBQ!!!!1!!!1 I'LL BE RIGHT THERE!

_Ebilness... may not reply because his or her status is set to Im-on-my-way-to-Sasuke's-house. (away) _

Sasuke: "Ebil-ness...? Who's - ?"

Upon remembering the horrible, horriffic, nightmarish, grotesque, omgImBeingMolested, experience he had uhm, experienced @ ol' Oro's place, he suddenly got over his intoxication. Eyes wide, he realized he had to act quick.

Sasuke: Ebil... Ebil... EBILNESS...?!?! OMG I GOTTA GET OUTTA HERE!

* KNOCK * KNOCK *

"SaSu-Chaaaann! Let me IIIINNNN!!!"

*Door Breaks down and is followed by a thin layer of smoke with a sillouette behind it*

Sasuke:  "Please.... don't! DON'T COME ANY CLOSER!!!!"

Like a comedy horror movie, Sasuke's scream of agony and terror reached first the neighborhood, then Konoha's border, Fire Country's border, the atmosphere, and finally... OUTTER SPACE.

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Naruto: *Putting hand to ear and listening to the scream  "Hehe... Got'cha!"


----------



## Neco (Mar 24, 2007)

omg im laughing so hard it hurts. WHHHHHHAAAAZZZZAAPPPP


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol that was great I love this fic


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 24, 2007)

Dunno why, I didn't find that one as funny as the others.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 24, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl That was hilarious. WAAAZZZUUUPPP :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Auraya (Mar 24, 2007)

That was so funny. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 24, 2007)

Just wait until I post the next bit.

@MrBradMan:
Yea, my mind was on the Budweizer commercial at the time, so... if you didn't find it funny, Sorry. I'll post up the next bit sometime tiday


----------



## pancake (Mar 24, 2007)

WHAZAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
WHAZAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
WHAZAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPP!!!


LOVE THEM. 

Haha.
"Hello Children!" Orochimaru.. XD

He got so excited once he found out that Sasuke was drunk. LOL


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 24, 2007)

I already have the second part of this chapter in mind.

I am now taking request cast members (people in the next chapter)

Anyone care to throw a few suggestions?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 24, 2007)

Gaara,maybe?Temari and Kankurou?
Lol,wazzup!Did those frogs say that?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 25, 2007)

you know in chatrooms that there are guys who pretend to be gals?  Make Haku do that and then naruto does something that he will regret...need I say all the details?


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 25, 2007)

get him on line with pervy sage, cause pervy sage will think he's talking to a hot chick, and have him discover it's naruto!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

still good.  +reps


----------



## Uchiha-Balu (Mar 25, 2007)

Brilliant FF, the chocolate sauce part is priceless!

RONTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Naruto_o1 (Mar 25, 2007)

gief me MOAR!!!11!1!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 25, 2007)

Read this on Fanfiction.net, and it is really good!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 25, 2007)

Haha thanks guys, I appreaciate it! +Reps for you!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 1, 2007)

WOOH. It's been like, what?  A week since I last came to NarutoFoums and Updated - either of my fics like I said I would. CRAP.

I just bought a new game and was playing it all week... so I was a bit distracted from writing new chapters.  Gomen.

Anywhoo. I hope to update this fic today or tomorrow. I am currently writing it as you read this post.

AnyWHOO... Thank you all for reading it, and the next chapter will arrive... sometime today/tomrrow 

Yes, i'm a procrastinator...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 12, 2007)

Kaitar!!!!  Where has thou gone to?!  Get back here and finish what you started!


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 12, 2007)

good Fanfic! Didnt get Chapter 4, The hole Joke is Over-hyped -.- It was Funny like hell the first time in Scary Movie, Because they Smoke Crack and All, But I Just Dont see it Happend With theese  Good Fanfic Another, Cant wait untill update


----------



## End (Apr 12, 2007)

Great stuff... I got a rep for you.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 12, 2007)

*Sitting on toilet doing his business

"Ahh... AAAhh....."

*Rubs nose

"AAAHHH, AAAHHH..."

*Rubs nose again.

"Wow, I thought I was gonna sne-"

 AAAACHOOOO!!! 

*wipes mucus(sp) off arm

"Damn it..."


*Spoiler*: _for those who don't get the sneeze joke_ 



 It is said in Japanese superstition, that when someones sneezes, someone is talking about you... If not, you gotta cold


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 12, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> *Sitting on toilet doing his business
> 
> "Ahh... AAAhh....."
> 
> ...



dude...where do you get all this stuff?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 12, 2007)

The anime.

I watch the sub-titled version, so I learn a few things along the way by means of "Translator's Notes." Kuz some jokes that are in the original japanese anime wouldn't be understood when translated into English. Thats the problem with Translations... Some jokes are left out for clarity.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 14, 2007)

Lol.The sneeze joke.I remember that from the manga.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Apr 14, 2007)

I was wondering when someone would us that joke lol


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

Kaitar!  Ur an academy teacher!!!

Finally, you and I can fill the minds of little ones with the thoughts of Death's Masquerade and the upcomming event Twilight's Masquerade!  Muahahahaha!


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 15, 2007)

Whitefang- whys is naruto and itachi working together?

Knightblood- to see how orchi would react and it seem to work out as they planed.

Whitefang- oh now i get it.

Knightblood- okay now that you get, this fanfic is great.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks man!

Attention my readers!

Due to unfortunate Computer-related events, I will not able to post up the new chapter tonight (surprised right?) I'll REALLY try to post up the next chapter, but you guys may not see any posts from me for a while because of this.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 15, 2007)

Aw this is AWESOME, I think Temari should hit on Naruto in front of Sakura... perhaps send him naughty pics LOL, her screen name(Temari) could be fandancer...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 16, 2007)

What happened,Renge?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 16, 2007)

XD 2 words:

VI - RUS.  (virus)

As we speak I am writing the next chapter. Can I make it in 30 minutes time? Lets see!

*Starts to madly type on computer


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 16, 2007)

Don't type too fast. You may get Carpel-Tunnel(sp?) syndrome.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 16, 2007)

*CHAPTER 5 PART 1!!!!!!!!!*

Chapter 5 part 1!!!

Dattebayo!....................Naruto
Super-Sauke!.................Sasuke
IPaintMy_Nails................Itachi
 Mama-Uchiha.................Sasuke's Mom

Note: This is BEFORE the Uchiha massacre. So basically, Sasuke’s parents are still alive, Itachi wasn't in the Akatsuki yet, and et cetera.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(Itachi POV)

_Start a conversation with ImAnAvenger

*Click *Click_

*IPaintMy_Nails says: *Hello little brother…

Super-Sasuke! says: Oh hey Nii-chan. Oh one question. Why do you need to add me on msn when our computers are in the same room?

*IPaintMy_Nails says: …*

*Super-Sasuke! says:* So, so, if I become a ninja, will I have fangirls like you? And if so, what do you think I’ll to do stop them from following me? And and…

*IPaintMy_Nails says:* Uhm, Sasuke?

*Super-Sasuke! says:* If mom was a dog, and dad was a dog, then that would make ME a dog right?

*IPaintMy_Nails says: yea...*

*Super-Sasuke! says:* If mom was a hippo, and dad was a hippo, then that would make ME a hippo right?

*IPaintMy_Nails says: …*

*Super-Sasuke! says:* If mom was a bird, and dad was a bird, then that would make ME a bird right?

*IPaintMy_Nails says:* I...

*Super-Sasuke! says:* If mom was a giraffe, and dad was a giraffe, then that would make ME a giraffe right?

*IPaintMy_Nails says:* …uhm

*Super-Sasuke! says:* If mom was a cat, and dad was a cat, then that would make ME a cat right?

*IPaintMy_Nails says: …*

*Super-Sasuke! says:* If I were a cat, I’d be a fat one. How about you nii-chan? Would you be a fat one? I’d be a fat one… In fact, I’d be so fat, that I’ll be sad. And when I’m sad, I’ll try NOT to be fat and…

*IPaintMy_Nails says: …*

*Super-Sasuke! says:* I would then do a LOT of exercise. Oh Oh! and since I’m gonna be a ninja like you, which you are, like I just said you were, I’d be NOT fat, because I’ll be doing all this Ninja stuff and… and…

*IPaintMy_Nails says:* Sasuke…?

*Super-Sasuke! says:* I’ll be a NIN-CAT! I’ll scare my enemy’s by going WOOF! WOOF! And they’ll be so scared at me because I’m NOT a fat cat, but a Super-Duper in shape cat! Oh , oh, and you know what my name will be? Huh huh?!?

*IPaintMy_Nails says: *No, nor do I care…

*Super-Sasuke! says:* My name will we SUPER-SASUKE! AND I’LL BE SOO COOL, AND AND…

*Itachi:* Gotta find a way to shut him up… I know!

*IPaintMy_Nails says:* Little brother… Do you know what “sex” means?

*Super-Sasuke! says:* o.0   No…

*IPaintMy_Nails says:* _*Snicker *Snicker_ Why don’t you… _*Snicker*_  ask father?

*Sasuke:* DAAAADDD!!!!  _*Runs out of the room_

*Itachi:* _*Puts on baseball umpire suit out of nowhere and makes arms in a cross like motion_    “ SAFE! ”


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 16, 2007)

ZFunny... Hopefully you will do more in present time with Naruto Sakura and the rest LOL good job though!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

woohoo!  Another save by itachi-sama

*roaring crowds*

I'd like to give him another trophy *sniff* but he melted them all with his black fire jutsu


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 17, 2007)

lol omfg freakin funny fic  +reps!


----------



## Diamond (Apr 17, 2007)

Uber fic, i laughed and lolled alot


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 20, 2007)

great so far. very funny.  i can't wait until the next one


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 20, 2007)

*Chapta 5 Part TOOOOOO!!!!!*

Chapter 5 Part 2!!!

IPaintMyNails--------------Itachi
Super_Sasuke!------------lil' Sasuke

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Spoiler*: _Right Here_ 




(Itachi POV)
_Start a conversation with Super_Sasuke!

IPaintMyNails is writing a message..._

*IPaintMyNails says:* So, little brother.. how did that talk with father go?

_Super_Sauke! is writing a message_

*Super_Sasuke! says:* Hmm...

_*~_..-=^=-.._  Ninpo: Flash Back No Jutsu!!! _..=^=.._ ~*​
"Father! Father! Father!" exclaimed the young Uchiha

"Hn." was his only reply from the coffee drinking Uchiha head from behind his newspaper

"Father, what does sex mean?" inquired Sasuke

*SSPPPLLLOOOOSHH!*

The head Uchiha's newpaper came down from his face and spat all  his coffee on the poor boy.

"W-what d-did you say Sasuke?!" said the shocked man

" I said," said the drenched little boy, "Waht does se-"

**Cough *Cough *Cough*

The fatehr abruptly interuupted his little 'mini-me' in attempt to escape the forbidden subject.

"S-sorry what?"

Sighing, Sasuke decided to try once more.

"What does se-"

**Cough *Cough *Cough*

"Ah, I'm sorry son. You were saying?"

"What does s-"

**Cough *Cough*

"What do-"

**Cough *Cough*

"What-"

**Cough *Cough *Cough*

"Wh-"

**Cough*

"WHAT-DOES-SEX-MEA-"

**COUGH *COUGH *HACK *COUGH *CHOKE *COUGH*

"..."

"..."

Trying ONE more time, Sasuke raised his index finger in the air for emphasis.

"Wha-"

*Cough - Ask your mother - *Cough

Sasuke: 

"take care of that cough Pops..."

Sasuke then turned on his heel and headed back into the computer room.

As soon as he was out of earshot, the head Uchiha turned a complete 180 degrees around somehow changing into an umpire's uniform at the same time - complete with whistle and baseball cap of course. 

*"SAFE!"* exclaimed the man making a cross-like motion in front of his chest.

*~_..-=^=-.._  Ninpo: Ending Flash Back No Jutsu!!! _..=^=.._ ~*​_
(Itachi POV)

_Super_Sasuke! is writing a message..._

*Super_Sasuke! says:* Bad. Father had a cough and couldn't answer. 

*IPaintMyNails says:* I see...

*Super_Sasuke! says:* I'm gonna ask mom!

*IPaintMyNails says:* Oh, I must be a part of this...

*CHAPTER FINISHED*​



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Chapter 5 down guys! The next chapter will be about the three people talking about the forbidden topic among children!For those who want the regular post-time skip time, it should be in chapter 7. Hope you liked this chapter!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 20, 2007)

Flashback no jutsu!!!Lol!!
How do you do it,Renge?!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

bwahahahaha!  Only in Americ-*ahem*-Japan 

poor lil sasgay...eh, I had to find that out the hard way (and that's why I'm not a virgin)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 21, 2007)

Woah, you changed your name to Dreamrox? Didn't like the old name huh?


----------



## natwel (Apr 21, 2007)

make more make more, teach naruto to type faster though.


----------



## natwel (Apr 21, 2007)

Come on I don't think sasuke was that stupid, and why would itachi put on a baseball umpire suit to say to the akatsuki the coast is clear.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 21, 2007)

1. Naruto can now type faster because I said Ebisu gave Narut oa program to help him type faster - in the previous chapter.

2. in the last chapters, I said it took place BEFORE the Uchiha massacre - which means Itachi WASN'T part of the Akatsuki. Meaning he didn't signal the Akatsuki

3. In theses last few chapters, Sasuke was a little kid.

4. The umpire suit was for a more comedic effect - it didn't neccesarily(sp) need to make sense. This is a comedy fic.

Sorry if that sounded harsh. I just like to say those things quickly. 

Oh yea, and please AVOID double posting. Just edit your last post.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 21, 2007)

SAFE!!!! man I liked that chapter... along with chapter 4


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 21, 2007)

XD

Thanks for Readin' Seta and natwell 

YOSH!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

In the original DM, Asylum's full name was Asylum Valcony Dreamrox...I like his last name.  Yeah.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 21, 2007)

It needs more chapters! XD I like it a lot, niiice haha


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

Your welcome... oh yeah My guys name is Seta Kiba Kurasaw( he has a middle name I just thought of lol )


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome chapter dude...keep it up and the SAFE thing is all u lol


----------



## Swehaan (Apr 22, 2007)

**Dashes into the forum, takes out a can of spraypaint.**

Hi Renge, long time no posting. I'm still buried in my writing stuff for school. They're trying to kill me by overworking. This fic Rulez, lotsa laughs! Ha... *

*Gets spotted by cops and has to run away.**


----------



## natwel (Jun 2, 2007)

I was wondering, could you possibly put all of your chapters in spoiler tags in your first post please, so we don't have to go through page after page to find the chapters, that's all.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jun 2, 2007)

Sure! No problem. I'm probably gonna put together all the chapters in one post once I update. (haha how long has it been? 2 - 3 months?)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastically amusing stuff, I do like that Shikamaru uses abbrivations as it illustrates just how lazy he is. xD


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 3, 2007)

Wassup, R-Master? Where ya been?


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jun 5, 2007)

*walks into the forum and reads the posts*

*falls down*   so *gasp for air* funny *gasp for air* can't breath
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

been gone to long sorry


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 5, 2007)

*walks into thread, sees no update and pulls out BFG (big f****ing gun)*

Kaitar you jerk!!!!!  I came here expecting for an update from one of ur legendary fics!

*aims*

Give me one reason why I shouldn't pull da trigger?!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 5, 2007)

*walks into thread, sees no update and pulls out BFG (big f****ing gun)*

Kaitar you jerk!!!!!  I came here expecting for an update from one of ur legendary fics!

*aims*

Give me one reason why I shouldn't pull da trigger?!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 5, 2007)

*walks into thread, sees no update and pulls out BFG (big f****ing gun)*

Kaitar you jerk!!!!!  I came here expecting for an update from one of ur legendary fics!

*aims*

Give me one reason why I shouldn't pull da trigger?!


----------



## Pentavus (Oct 11, 2007)

becaus then we will never get another update haha. btw nice touch with the BFG.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 27, 2007)

please update i love this


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 29, 2007)

*still holding the BFG*

...I'm not resting until he comes here and updates.


----------



## Nahima (Oct 29, 2007)

I totally see that happening. Its his first time on the Internets and he sucks at it! Poor guy!


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 29, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> *still holding the BFG*
> 
> ...I'm not resting until he comes here and updates.



 you better not shoot him  *holds a ABFG* (stands for: awesomely big f****n gun)


----------



## Nahima (Oct 29, 2007)

~Chii~ said:


> you better not shoot him  *holds a ABFG* (stands for: awesomely big f****n gun)



Ahhh...I miss Doom...MEMORIES!


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 29, 2007)

Nahima said:


> Ahhh...I miss Doom...MEMORIES!



lol  memories pah... *shoots memories* KABOOM!!!!!!!! *laughs evily*


----------



## Nahima (Oct 29, 2007)

~Chii~ said:


> lol  memories pah... *shoots memories* KABOOM!!!!!!!! *laughs evily*



My CHILDHOOD! *cries!*  Ohhh ABFG why did she hurt you...*holds the gun* You never hurt...well you did kill a few monsters! But it was for the good of man kind.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 29, 2007)

:rofl too funny XD it had to because i pulled the trigger XD


----------



## Nahima (Oct 29, 2007)

~Chii~ said:


> :rofl too funny XD it had to because i pulled the trigger XD



It will be remembered with fond...MEMORIES! haha


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 30, 2007)

~Chii~ said:


> you better not shoot him  *holds a ABFG* (stands for: awesomely big f****n gun)



_"Version of Death 50, Aurion's Triumph!"_

*Unleashes BMFG (Big Mother F***ing Gun); eye twitch*

Say what now?
------

It's "evilly" not "evilry".

Doom, the movie, sucked horribly.  The game was very good though.

Nahima, please fix your signature to make it shorter.  Or at least put it in spoilers.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 30, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> _"Version of Death 50, Aurion's Triumph!"_
> 
> *Unleashes BMFG (Big Mother F***ing Gun); eye twitch*
> 
> ...


 i am pwned once again, BOW DOWN TO THE ALMIGHTY ASYLUM!


----------



## Veriantor (Oct 30, 2007)

Very funny lol


----------



## Dementia (Oct 31, 2007)

That was epic win.:rofl

Nice one! +reps


----------



## Tossino (Oct 31, 2007)

Last chapter was genius! Heck this whole thing is genius! :rofl Keep it up, I have to read more... Lil' Sasuke was so cute when he just  Poor Itachi. x'D


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks for the early morning laugh


----------



## Tossino (Oct 31, 2007)

Suggestion... 



> IWillKillYou joins the conversation
> 
> Dattebayo says:
> Omg Gaara!
> ...


----------



## Dementia (Oct 31, 2007)

Omg if this becomes Gaara's nickname I'll rep the author every time I'm on NF XD


----------



## Tossino (Oct 31, 2007)

Me too! It'll be so hillarious. x''D


----------



## Dementia (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah. Worthy of the story.


----------



## Rainney (Oct 31, 2007)

Reps+ This is awesome.


----------



## Hio (Oct 31, 2007)

xD Awesome, So Awesome


----------



## Rainney (Oct 31, 2007)

You should put in more side characters. Like more of the Akatsuki and some Sand nin. xD A chat between Gaara and Naruto would be really funny. xDDD


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 31, 2007)

Hio said:


> xD Awesome, So Awesome



OMG TOBI!!!!!!!!!!!! *huggles*  tobi ish a good boi and he likes hugs


----------



## Ivysaur (Oct 31, 2007)

OmahGawSH!! This is O.O GREAT!! HaHaH. Chapter five was the best, especially th efirst part of it. HaHaH, Super Sasuke the super-fit excercising NINcat.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 8, 2007)

lmao, how long have I stopped writing fics? XD over several months for sure. Guess I should start to continue them ne? XD and a chat between Gaara and Naruto huh? XD sounds guud to me! Since I'm busy with school and all, you can expect the next chapter within a week.  Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## Rainney (Nov 8, 2007)

Yay! xD I can't wait!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Nov 9, 2007)

YEAH!  IT'S ABOUT TIME DAMN IT!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 10, 2007)

ITS ABOUT F***ING TIME YOU SHOWED BACK UP R-MASTER!!!!!!


----------



## pancake (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL YAY! ANOTHER CHAPTER..


I should continue my Akatsuki one


----------



## Lord Bishop (Nov 10, 2007)

Your fanfic rules! It always makes me laugh.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 12, 2007)

*Woot Woot~*

WOOT! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT? I'M GONNA POST THE NEXT CHAPTER *TODAY!*
  
I'm in the proofreading stage, so gimme some pie, cool whip, a can of root beer, and an hour... and I'll post it up! 

Yyyyessss~ I Looooove to make my "fans" waiiittt....~ BuAhAhAhAhAa~


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Nov 12, 2007)

You might want to change your sig now bro.  Just so you know.

Also, WHERE'S MAH LEMON?!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 12, 2007)

*Chapter.... something XD*

*Chapter 5*

Dattebayo!....................Naruto
ImaGoodBoi!..................Tobi!
-Gomen-?????..........?Hinata
ImAnAvenger???...........Sasuke
LadiesMan~???........?..Jiraiya
IWillKillYou???............?Gaara!

I have decided not to continue the part about Itachi, Sasuke, and their mom talking about?sex, and for a few good reasons as well. For example, I had this idea of how to do it? but after neglecting the fic for a month or so, I lost it XD. Maybe I?ll continue that part if it comes into demand. Anyway, enjoy the new chapter!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Start a conversation with ImAnAvenger

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oooiiii~ Sas-kaay~

*ImAnAvenger Says:* wtf you want..?

*Dattebayo! Says:* taaalkk to meeeee~

*ImAnAvenger Says:* ? whatever.

_ImAnAvenger may or may not reply because his or her status has been set to offline_

Naruto: ?Kuso??

**TIKA-DUN! *

Naruto: ?OooOo WhO?s ThIs~??

_Start a conversation with LadiesMan

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* OOooiiii~ Who?s this ?tebayo?

*LadiesMan Says:* Ho ho ho! Naruto! I knew this would be your address!

*Dattebayo! Says:* OMG! SANTA!?!?!?

*LadiesMan Is writing a message*

*-1 minute later-*

*LadiesMan Says:* I AM THE ONE THAT CAN STEAL A WOMAN?S HEART IN AN INSTANT, THE MAN WHO?S NAME HAS BEEN KNOWN THROUGHOUT THE WOLRD, I AM THE ONE WHO IS CALLED THE TOAD HERMIT! I AM NONE OTHER THAN

_LadiesMan Is writing a message_

Naruto: *moves mouse over a ?certain? icon*
_
*Click!_
_
You cannot send or receive a message from LadiesMan because you have blocked him/her_

Naruto: ?freak.?

_*TIKA-DUN!_

Naruto: *stomach growls* ?mmm hungry?? *looks at clock to see the long hand pointing at a crayon-drawn picture of a ramen bowl taped over the number 1* ?ZOMG! RAMEN TIIIME!!!!!? *Goes into kitchen to fetch the said bowl of noodles*

*READY?! .::!::.NINPO! P.O.V. CHANGE NO JUTSU!.::!::.*

_Start a conversation with Dattebayo!_

Hinata: *Keeps mouse hovering over the user ?Dattebayo!? while mumbling to herself*

_*Click *Click*_

_-Gomen- Is writing a message_

*-Gomen- Says:* Naruto-kun? Is that you?

_*-2 minutes later-*_
*
-Gomen- Says:* Naruto-kun? Hello?

*-Gomen- Says: *Are you there?

*-Gomen- Says:* Hello~ Naruuuutttttooooo~

*-Gomen- Says:* Uhm? I wanted to tell you?

*-Gomen- Says: *I

*-Gomen- Says: *I love?

*-Gomen- Says:* I lurves yopu!  * This is Hinata?s typo kuz she?s nervous XD *

_-Gomen- may not reply because his or her status is set to offline_

Naruto: *comes back with three bowls of ramen* ?Oh, someone messaged me!? *Puts down the three bowls on computer motherboard, but spills it, letting the liquid drip into a convenient crack in the computer that just HAPPENED to lead into a vital part of the computer. (Wet + electronics = BAD)

*a tiny explosion is heard from within the computer as the screen goes black*

Naruto: ... That looks?bad.

_*-2 weeks after Naruto gets a new computer-*_

Naruto: Yatta! I got a new computer ?tebayo!! Now to try this NEW MSN version.

*installs MSN*

_*TIKA-DUN!_

Naruto: Yosh! I come back after 2 weeks and people are already wanting to talk to me! XD

**Click*

*ImaGoodBoi! Says:* Tobi?s a good boy!

*Dattebayo! Says: *lol? So I guess your name?s Tobi?

*ImaGoodBoy! Says:* A good boy is what Tobi is!

*Dattebayo! Says:* I see?

*ImaGoodBoy! Says: *Are you a good boy? Kuz TOBI IS!!!

*Dattebayo! Says:* Erm ya! Haha I guess I am a good boy!

*ImaGoodBoy! Says: *Yay Good boys!!!! XDDDD

*Dattebayo! Says:* ehehe? ya? go?good..boys..

*ImaGoodBoy! Says: *So? do you know any other good boys?

*Dattebayo! Says:* uhm?no?
*
ImaGoodboy! Says: * ohh? does Good boy number two wanna huuuuuug?

Naruto: o_0 ?Wtf??

ImaGoodBoy is sending you ?GoodBoyPrize.jpg?
Accept Decline

Naruto: ?well.. it DOES say ?prize?? *clicks accept, then clicks open* ?What in the name of miso ra..men??

*sees a picture of Tobi laying down on a large scoop of icecream*

Naruto: uuhh?. _*Click*_

_You cannot send or receive messages from ImaGoodBoy because you have blocked him or her_

_*TIKA-DUN!_

Naruto: OMG! GAARA!

_Start a conversation with IWillKillYou_
_
Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi!!! GAARA!!!! HOW?VE YOU BEEEN?!

_IWillKillYou is writing a message_

*IWillKillYou says:* Playing.

*Dattebayo! Says: *playing with what? ^^

*IWillKillYou Says: *Sand.

*Dattebayo! Says:* Sand?

*IWillKillYou Says:* Sand.

*Dattebayo! Says:* So how?s the wether in Suna?

*IWillKillYou Says: *hot

*Dattebayo! Says:* do you gets ever get snow?

*IWillKillYou Says:* No

*Dattebayo! Says:* Really?

*IWillKillYou Says:* really

*Dattebayo! Says:* Hey are cows real?

*IWillKillYou Says:* What?

*Dattebayo! Says: *Are COWS real? I only see them on tv.

*IWillKillYou Says:* okay then.

_Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says: *hey Gaara, don?t you think its great that if none of us die on missions and we all get to retire, we can look back at our ninja academy class picture and say to each other:

*IWillKillYou Says: ?*

*Dattebayo! Says:* ?Look there?s Tenten; she?s a weapon shop owner, Look there?s Chouji; he?s a food critic! Look, theres Iruka-sensei; he?s ?

*IWillKillYou Says:* Dead?

*Dattebayo! Says:* o_0

*IWillKillYou Says: ... *

*Dattebayo! Says: ...*

_Dattebayo! May nor reply because his or her status is set to offline_

Gaara: He know?s it true.

~~~~~~~~~~

Chapter Finished! I hope you all liked it


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 12, 2007)

FINALLY A NEW CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 12, 2007)

haha, glad you liked it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL, last update = pure win.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 12, 2007)

Where ya been all this time, Kaitar. (man its hard remembering your new name)


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL TOBI!!!!! OMG LOVED IT :rofl


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 12, 2007)

haha where was I? *looks at Chii* >///> I was uhh.... busy.. lol
 That and School was catching up to me so I had to focus on school. 

Anyone have suggestions on the next chapie/chapter?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 13, 2007)

>.> hm.. only 3 reviews... disappointing. I suppose the last chapter wasnt as good.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 13, 2007)

NO NO IT WAS GOOD! people don't understand good stories =/
well maybe an idea where akatsuki talk to naruto sasuke and gaara.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 13, 2007)

Hm... an "AkaNaruSasuGa" chapter? =3 sounds too good to me!


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 13, 2007)

okies i can't wait until it comes out  your really good


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 13, 2007)

*!~WooTwOOt~!*

 haha gee, you think so? 

Hm... I wonder... should I include ALL of the Akatsuki...? lmao, I'm gonna love writing what Deidara says...un.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 13, 2007)

"Art is bang, un"  Deidara is cool along with, Tobi, Kisame, Itachi, and Pain


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 13, 2007)

:3 that's true. What thats guy that looks like a flytrap? hm.. Oh yea! It's Zatsu! haha he doesnt talk much, that's gonna be kinda a problem. Or not XD I dunno yet!


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 13, 2007)

Zetsu un X3 there is Hidan, Pain, Konan, Zetsu, Kisame, Itachi, Sasori,Tobi, Deidara, Zazuko (I think)


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 13, 2007)

I love this fanfic it is really funny keep up the good work .


----------



## Rainney (Nov 13, 2007)

Yay! That was great! xD I hope you get to do one with Deidara or Sasori. xD That's be funny! I love the Gaara part, btw. xDD


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 14, 2007)

Yay! review/comments! XD thanks for the support guys! It gives me modivation to continue! I'll start the next chapter this week. ^^


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 14, 2007)

good as always, good as always BRO and grats on joining blue twilight again, get ready for some kick ass rping (I'm saki there)


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Nov 15, 2007)

HAHA!

At long last!  Now all I have to do is read it.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 15, 2007)

You can thank me for nagging him to post another chapter  just kidding, or am i?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 16, 2007)

-=:=- FANFIC UPDATE NOTICE -=:=-

-CHAPTER 6 WILL BE OUT BY TOMORROW AFTERNOON-

-Chapter may come sooner if I am nagged-



Good day to you all


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 16, 2007)

A NEW CHAPTER, DATTEBAYO!!!


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 16, 2007)

-Kaitar_Hitomuri- said:


> -=:=- FANFIC UPDATE NOTICE -=:=-
> 
> -CHAPTER 6 WILL BE OUT BY TOMORROW AFTERNOON-
> 
> ...



 nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag 

 *kisses*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 16, 2007)

hehe... okay I guess I can update sooner~


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 17, 2007)

-Kaitar_Hitomuri- said:


> hehe... okay I guess I can update sooner~



 *huggles*


----------



## t4lruum (Nov 17, 2007)

Woowww,

I like the fanfic 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Tossino (Nov 17, 2007)

MORE CHAPTERS!!!  Me... Want... More... Chapters. *dies*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 17, 2007)

WOOT WOOT! Chapter 6 almost done! XD Haha sorry for never just finishing th chapter and THEN posting it. I suposse giving out notices before even posting is another form of my procrastination from actually finish writing it.  Unfortunately, not too many people read my fic, so I'm not AS inclined to work on it. Though I do very much a ppreciate those who do read it! 

I invite everyone who likes my fanfic to advertise my fanfictions to help me get that little "push" to write them faster!    XD


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 17, 2007)

*pushes Kaitar* XP


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 17, 2007)

*Waves Hands wildly*

"woah woah woah~!"

*Falls face first*


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 17, 2007)

hehe sorry about that


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 17, 2007)

I should pull you down with me just for doing that.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh really now?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 17, 2007)

*Chapter 6 part 1*

Chapter 6

*Dattebayo!*................Naruto
*IWillKillYou*…….....................Gaara
*IAmAnAvenger*…..................Sas-kay
*Lovely_Blossom*................….Sakura
*.:HandsomeDevil:.*............….*Cough* Rock *cough* Lee *cough*
**Art*Is*A*Bang**……............Deidara
*GudBoi~*………................……..Tobi!!!​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_
Start a conversation with IWillKillYou

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_
*
Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! Gaara!

_IWillKillYou is writing a message_

*IWillKillYou Says:* hi…

*Dattebayo! Says: *What’s up ‘tebato?

*IWillKillYou Says:* …

*Dattebayo! Says:* Hm?

*IWillKillYou Says:* …......

*Dattebayo! Says:* HMMMMm…?

*IWillKillYou Says:* …...................

*Dattebayo! Says:* HMMMMM!?! HM HMHM!!!!?!?!?!!

*IWillKillYou Says:*

*Dattebayo! Says:* HMMHMHMHMMHMHM HHMHMH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-?

*IWillKillYou Says:* Cows
*
Dattebayo! Says:* =O

*IWillKillYou Says:* Go look outside.

*Dattebayo! Says:* omg rly? Brb!

_Naruto:_ *Runs to the nearest window and looks up at the sky* “Hey… I don’t see any cows up there…!”
_
IWillKillYou may not reply because his or her status is set to offline

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! Gaara! I don’t see any cows!

_Naruto:_ *waits for reponse*

*Dattebayo! Says: *Gaara?

_Naruto: _* continues to wait*

*Dattebayo! Says: *….Gaara?

Naruto: Kuso ‘ttebayo. He must be at his wondow looking at the cows. Stupid Suna and their stupid flying livestock… 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Start a conversation with IAmAnAvenger

*Click *Click

Dattebayo! Is writing a message_

*Dattebayo! Says:* Oi! Sasuke!

*-2 minutes later-*
*
Dattebayo! Says: *Sasuke! Sasuke!

*-3 minutes later-*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Hello? Saaaasuke! Sasuke!!!! OMG SASUKE!!!!!!

*-5 minutes later-*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Saaaaaa…….sssuuuuu……keeeee……

*Dattebayo! Says:* Sa-sa. SASUKE~ SASASAA- SA-SUKE!

*-5 minutes later-*

*Dattebayo! Says:* SaAAAaaaaaauuuuauaaaSuuuuuueeeeekkkkaaaaaayyyyyy-uh.

*Dattebayo! Says: *>.> Sasuke? <.< Yes Naruto? >.> How are you? <.< I’m fine

*-10 minutes later-*

*Dattebayo! Says:* Yo! Say-kay. Domo-Arigatou, Mr. Robo-to~

*Dattebayo! Says:* (>.>)

*Dattebayo! Says:* (<.<)
*
Dattebayo! Says: *I’m gonna ssiiiiinnng~~~

*-1 minute later-*

*Dattebayo! Says:* OOOOOOh, the weather outside it frightful~

*Dattebayo! Says:* And the fire’s sooooo delightful~

*Dattebayo! Says:* And if there no other place to go~

_*TIKA-DUN!

.:HandsomeDevil:. Has logged in_

.:*HandsomeDevil:. Says:* Let it snow! Let it snow! Let it snow~!

Naruto: (O.o) “……..” THE COMPUTER’S _POSSESSED_!!!!!

_Dattebayo! May not reply because his or her status is set to offline_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I know, I know, it's a really short chapter. And I have to admit, I hate writing really small chapters. I'm just kinda tired of writing for today. I'll probably either finish part 2 later tonight, or for sure tomorrow. I hope you enjoed the first bit at least. 

REMEMBER TO LEAVE A REVIEW/COMMENT!  I'd like to know how to make my fic better, or even get some chapter suggestions!


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 17, 2007)

Good chapter


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 17, 2007)

ty 

Though I think I need to make it funnier.. =_=


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 17, 2007)

_ .... :rofl_


----------



## Tossino (Nov 17, 2007)

No need to make that one funnier. LOL GAARA! :rofl That's right, pwn Naruto. Hell yeah!  I see you used mine and... Was it Infi's? suggestion on name for Gaara. Woo! x''D I tried not to laugh to loud, since it's really late here. x'D


----------



## Lord Bishop (Nov 17, 2007)

As ever, your Fanfic pwns.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 17, 2007)

sweeet.. haha I love hearing things like that guys XD I feel a bit more confident on my writing! I'll be sure to get the next part done (The one with Deidara and Tobi) by tomorrow XD


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 17, 2007)

yay!  i can't wait


----------



## Tossino (Nov 17, 2007)

Woo! Dei and Tobi!


----------



## Lord Bishop (Nov 17, 2007)

WOOP!!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 17, 2007)

DATTEBAYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Nov 19, 2007)

Strange, you most likely will have to have us wait much longer than expected.  Knowing you anyways.  Hopefully though, it will be much shorter.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 19, 2007)

Ehehe...y-yea... It just so HAPPENS that I didnt have enough time to finish the rest of the chapter as the above said time, but I'm for sure going to finish it by - if not before - this Friday. And that I am certainly certain.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 19, 2007)

DAMN IT!!!! This happens everytime with you, dude.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 19, 2007)

hehe... yea... I know. I apologize... but there are other fanfics out there better than mine. Unless you think mine's the best, you cant really complain about not having comedic naruto material to read 

But yea, like I said, its garunteed to be done friday-ish


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 19, 2007)

Your ffs are the funniest I've read.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 20, 2007)

Sure, there re better fanfics.... >_> BUT THIS... Is the hillarious one! Woot!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 20, 2007)

Tossino said:


> Sure, there re better fanfics.... >_> BUT THIS... Is the hillarious one! Woot!



"Sure, there are *re better*...?" Do you mean "way"? 

But yes, thank you for the compliment 

Oh yea, guess what? I found out I dont have school on Friday, so its a long weekend for me! WooTwOOt! That means The next chapter will be bumped up and done by Thursday-ish! 

Btw, Tossino.. Are you filipino or something? Kuz I recall an asian food called Tossino... though I dont know the spelling, it sounds just like it XD


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 20, 2007)

-Kaitar_Hitomuri- said:


> Oh yea, guess what? I found out I dont have school on Friday, so its a long weekend for me!



lol I have a 5 day weekend.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a 5-day weekend too.


----------



## natwel (Nov 21, 2007)

-Kaitar_Hitomuri- 

Could you do us a favour and edit your first post and put all your chapters in spoiler tags in your first post of this thread, so we don't have to scroll everywhere to find the other chapters,

that would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 21, 2007)

-Kaitar_Hitomuri- said:


> "Sure, there are *re better*...?" Do you mean "way"?
> 
> But yes, thank you for the compliment
> 
> ...



No, I meant "Sure there are better fanfics". I just missed the a in are. 

x'D LOL! Another food named Tossino? 'Cause tossino apparently means sausage in some langauge, at least some people say so. But no, I'm not. I'm Swedish.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 21, 2007)

haha Okay XD

I'll edit the post soon, I got some stuff to do first


----------



## Dementia (Nov 22, 2007)

-Kaitar_Hitomuri- said:


> *Chapter 5*
> 
> Dattebayo!....................Naruto
> ImaGoodBoi!..................Tobi!
> ...



Oh my god XD "IWillKillYou".
*+reps (period)*


----------



## natwel (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for changing your post, you don't have to do it now, just when you have the time so I don't have to raid the whole thread thanks.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 22, 2007)

*sigh* Okay, I posted the majority of the chapters in the first page, though you're going to have to raid the thread to find hcapter 5 and 6... hehe sorry.. it wont let me have more than 1000 characters in one post so I couldnt edit the first one to have all the chapters. Gomen ne~ =/

Anyway, it's running late and by the time I post up the next chapter (with Dei and tobi!!!) most of you will be sound asleep  Though at least that tells you that it will be already done by tomorrow morning! XD

Thank you all who have supported my ff's (or just this one if you havent read the others) It is highly appreciated!

'Till chapter 7 comes out,
Ja Ne~


----------



## Tossino (Nov 23, 2007)

o.O You changed chapter 5? AND I DIDN'T KNOW!?!? WHYYYY!?  Now I saw it though.


----------



## Dementia (Nov 23, 2007)

-Kaitar_Hitomuri- said:


> *sigh* Okay, I posted the majority of the chapters in the first page, though you're going to have to raid the thread to find hcapter 5 and 6... hehe sorry.. it wont let me have more than 1000 characters in one post so I couldnt edit the first one to have all the chapters. Gomen ne~ =/
> 
> Anyway, it's running late and by the time I post up the next chapter (with Dei and tobi!!!) most of you will be sound asleep  Though at least that tells you that it will be already done by tomorrow morning! XD
> 
> ...



You can just link your posts with the chapters in the first post. it won't take much symbols and it'll be easy to find


----------



## namikaze shifty (Nov 28, 2007)

Laughing....... tooooo......... hard............ need oxygen............

*sister walks in*







i need more, I DEMAND MORE, NF DEMANDS MORE, WE ALL DEMAND MORE*

*I WILL COMMIT SUICIDE AND YOU WILL BE BLAMED


----------



## Tossino (Nov 29, 2007)

HAHAHAAAA!!! Your post made me laugh.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Dec 3, 2007)

lol, okay so apparently someone was still in the process of reading this fic  Sorry again for not posting like I said I would. =P but you all knew it was comming. lol, I AM a big procrastinator. xD but ya that's not jsut it. I had my in-car driver's lesson on the weekend, so I wasnt able to post up a new chapter. Not the mention my grades in school are suffering.. (=_=) but anywho, jsut make things easier for yourselves and jsut forget about this fic until I post up a new chapter kay? xD that way you dont have to think about waiting. It'll come when I'm good and ready  Maybe go read my other fics or something (in my sig.)


----------



## Tossino (Dec 4, 2007)

I get what you mean.  School work can make you busy. I actually did forget about it, lols! I have more important things to worry about.  But I'll be waiting. Take your time.


----------



## matsemann08 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump..
Can you make som more, please


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 9, 2008)

*Looks at calendar* One, two three....four... gosh how long has it been since I touched upon this fic? Let alone my main one =P 

Anywho, I have some news for all you readers who might still remember this dead thread fic! I've finally come to write the next chapter! (woo...excitement...rah rah rah...)

This time, to get up to speed with this fic, I've decided to finally bring it up to the Shippudden Series and introduce MORE characters! 

*Naruto's New Messenger: Shippuuden Series!*
*Special Returning Chapter: Naruto Learns 133t*
 Look Forward to it! *thumbs up*


----------



## Creator (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats awesome.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 11, 2008)

DATTEBAYO!!! ITS ABOUT TIME KAITAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 11, 2008)

YAY! Gonna read moooore! WOOT! I  that fic!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry guys, this next chapter is a LONG one compared to the others since it's my first chapter since comming back to the NF. Another day or so should wrap it up.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 13, 2008)

-Kaitar_Hitomuri- said:


> Sorry guys, this next chapter is a LONG one compared to the others since it's my first chapter since comming back to the NF. Another day or so should wrap it up.



I guess I should wait then


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 25, 2008)

DAMNIT, KAITAR!!! YOU'RE DOING IT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

no update yet?


----------

